# Ginger, red toy poodle playtime



## buddyrose (Jul 27, 2011)

At the end of my block is a park overlooking a cove. I walk Ginger there everyday to socialize her. She's the happiest, most social dog I've ever seen. When I want to exercise her, we play catch in fenced in yards or she does her zoomies. Here's 2 videos.









Ginger, red toy poodle playtime







youtube.com













Ginger, red toy poodle, zoomies


Puppy zoomies outside.




youtube.com


----------



## PowersPup (Aug 28, 2020)

So cute!!! My 14-month old mini does the same thing.


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

Haha. Loving those zoomies. Rusty does them when we come back from a walk!


----------



## buddyrose (Jul 27, 2011)

Tulsi said:


> Haha. Loving those zoomies. Rusty does them when we come back from a walk!


Yep, the 'walk' is just warming up for zoomies. LOL


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

Ginger is soooo cute. Those little noises she makes, awww. 

Is she an oversized toy? She looks like she’d be the same size as my mini!


----------



## buddyrose (Jul 27, 2011)

Porkchop said:


> Ginger is soooo cute. Those little noises she makes, awww.
> 
> Is she an oversized toy? She looks like she’d be the same size as my mini!


Ginger grunts when she runs or wrestles with her toys. It cracks me up. I was told when I got her she'd be a big toy. Both parents are papered toy poodles. Most of what I read says toy poodles are 10" tall but I think that's AKC rule for showing because I've also read height can be 9.4" to 11". She is square shaped- 11x11 and weighs 7 lbs. I have a tissue box next to her to show scale. She has long legs. They're shaved from her spay surgery.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

Mine makes little grunts and growls when she’s playing too, it’s so funny. I bet her and Lacey would have fun running around together if they ever met. 

look at the face. She is precious. 
I love that you posted more pics of her. I like that you got one for scale too, so nice!

She’s a little smaller than my Lacey, but not far off. Although Ginger is young and still has some growing to do! Mine is 12.5” tall and weight goes between 10-10.5 lb.


----------



## Piper Bear (Apr 12, 2021)

She is so cute! Piper also runs in ginormous zoomie circles. It’s hilarious. The are just full of beans and need to run free.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

What a cutie pie 😍

It looks like you get all the poodle antics in a smaller package.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

buddyrose said:


> At the end of my block is a park overlooking a cove. I walk Ginger there everyday to socialize her. She's the happiest, most social dog I've ever seen. When I want to exercise her, we play catch in fenced in yards or she does her zoomies. Here's 2 videos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zoomies - the joy of running! Sometimes Zoe (mini poo) gets the zoomies in the house - she runs from one end to the other bouncing up on the bed at the bedroom end and to sofa at the other end. It's just happiness that cannot be contained!


----------



## buddyrose (Jul 27, 2011)

Johanna said:


> Zoomies - the joy of running! Sometimes Zoe (mini poo) gets the zoomies in the house - she runs from one end to the other bouncing up on the bed at the bedroom end and to sofa at the other end. It's just happiness that cannot be contained!


Yes. Happiness that can't be contained is a perfect description. My little Ginger grunts when she has zoomies inside. So funny.


----------

